# Phillip Redmond (Anyone heard of him)?



## Mwolfe (Feb 17, 2004)

Has anyone heard of this guy?  I'm looking to cross train, and I keep looking at Wing Chun to do just that.

I found Redmond in Michigan in Madison Heights.

Anyone know of him?


----------



## Toasty (Feb 18, 2004)

http://www.wingchunkwoon.com/ 

Check out his website...

Also, the school he teaches out of (rents space) is a JKD/Kali school with Wing Chun (Francis Fong lineage) classes taught by sifu Chris Malgeri.

http://www.jkdgym.com
http://www.francisfongacademy.com

goodluck with your training
Rob


----------



## Broken (Feb 22, 2004)

He often post at groups.yahoo.com/group/webwingchun. Seems like a nice guy who knows his stuff.


----------



## Mwolfe (Feb 22, 2004)

Thanks for the information, guys.  He's the way I am going.


----------



## Michael Maison (Apr 4, 2004)

You really want to go with Sifu Redmond.   His knowledge of martial arts could fill volumes.  And while he is in Madison Heights, he also teaches at other locations.   You should come into the Madison Heights gym, and _*make sure*_ you ask for Sifu Redmond.   As you can see, there are those who would like to divert you.   Accept no substitute!!

Maison M.


----------



## Toasty (Apr 5, 2004)

Mr. Maison,
Trying to divert...?
WTF? 

If you notice I sent the fella to Mr. Redmonds website first & then I was only letting him know that there are other options. 
And whether you like it or not - Sifu Redmond is a guest/tenant at Chris's space...not the other way around.
So just chill the heck out...its people like you who bring division & animosity to the Martial Arts.
And just so you know, I do not currently train with Sifu/Guro Malgeri, all comments are my own.

Rob


----------



## Michael Maison (Sep 6, 2004)

Yes, thats what I said.   And I know what you were doing.   I and at least a dozen others have been "pitched" to while entering the gym for the first time; all looking for Sifu Redmond.   Don't argue, take my word for it because it is true.   He didn't ask for options, he asked for Sifu Redmond, so you are out of bounds.

You see, we did our research........

In regard to Sifu being a guest/tenant - that is totally irrelevant.  When you are a tenant you own priviledges as if you are the owner of the building.  That includes not having a competitor "hawk" at your prospective students.


----------



## WCKA (Sep 10, 2004)

Master Redmund is very knowledgeable in Wing Chun, he has studied for over 30 years I believe.  He is one of only 4 (?) people ever promoted to the status of Master by William Cheung.


----------



## Toasty (Sep 10, 2004)

Actually you are out of bounds by posting here & quickly leaving to finally come back & post a "rebuttal" months later.
His question was about cross training Wing Chun in particular & if anyone knew of Sifu Redmond.  I sent him directly to Sifu Redmonds website first. Learn to read & comprehend please.

Now pay attention to the following:

I DO NOT TRAIN WITH SIFU/GURO MALGERI!!!  
What the heck do I care who this cat trains with?   .

Also, if I wanted to divert him I could have sent him to any one of many qualified Wing Chun ( and its varients ) instructors in S.E. Michigan.

And exactly what research are you babbling about?
Do you train with Sifu Redmond by the way? Cause I'd be more than willing to discuss this with you in person, as I will be soon training at Chris's school in the Silat classes.  If you do, I'll be sure to ask for you by name...no animosity or challenges B.S. just seeing if we can come to an understanding, if you will...

Again, all comments are my own & should not reflect on either Mr. Malgeri & his school nor is any offense directed at nor should be inferred towards Mr. Redmond.

See ya
Rob

I'm Baaack!!!!


----------



## Rich Parsons (Sep 10, 2004)

Michael Maison said:
			
		

> Yes, thats what I said.   And I know what you were doing.   I and at least a dozen others have been "pitched" to while entering the gym for the first time; all looking for Sifu Redmond.   Don't argue, take my word for it because it is true.   He didn't ask for options, he asked for Sifu Redmond, so you are out of bounds.
> 
> You see, we did our research........
> 
> In regard to Sifu being a guest/tenant - that is totally irrelevant.  When you are a tenant you own priviledges as if you are the owner of the building.  That includes not having a competitor "hawk" at your prospective students.



Mike,

A question or two if I may. Do you know the exact contract between the renter and rentee of the space?

Also under your logic, if the owner or main lease holder is found at fault for some reason for some thing, does this also mean that the sub leasor or rentor in this case,  is also at fault? Since they have the same priviledged, do they have the same responibilities?

Also, I find it distasteful that someone would try to steal someone else's students, and I can tell from your replies that you have had problems, yet this does not mean that everyone is out to get you.

Just curious


----------



## Michael Maison (Sep 20, 2004)

Mike,

A question or two if I may. Do you know the exact contract between the renter and rentee of the space?

No I don't know the exact contract, I'm sorry.   Although I'm NOT an attorney, I have several in my family (which STILL doesn't make me an attorney...lol)   But trying to address your question, if the owner of a building or main lease holder is found liable for some reason, the circumstances would likely determine the respective parties' culpability.   For example, if A leased to B, and B worked in conditions (example) that A knew about which contributed to somebody suffering an injury, both could be held liable, unless A was a superior of B, which would go under the respondeat superior provision of law.   On the other hand, if A leased to B, and B engaged in some illicit practice, it would be incumbent upon plantiff to prove that A had reasonable knowledge of the activity/condition but was negligent in addressing the situation.    

Also under your logic, if the owner or main lease holder is found at fault for some reason for some thing, does this also mean that the sub leasor or rentor in this case, is also at fault? Since they have the same priviledged, do they have the same responibilities?

Also, I find it distasteful that someone would try to steal someone else's students, and I can tell from your replies that you have had problems, yet this does not mean that everyone is out to get you.

It is distasteful, it is unprincipled and unethical, and while I don't train there anymore, I'm aware of what happened to more than one student.   And, I'm sure hoping everyone isn't out to get me.......I'm more of a benevolent rather than being antagonistic.   The previous reader failed to get enough information before he replied; the juxtaposition of his initial comments just supports what I already knew.  Note that he doesn't train there but _will _be training there.   I suppose I don't deal with naivite' nor offenses to my sensibilities very well.......
M




Just curious


----------



## Michael Maison (Sep 20, 2004)

Actually you are out of bounds by posting here & quickly leaving to finally come back & post a "rebuttal" months later.
His question was about cross training Wing Chun in particular & if anyone knew of Sifu Redmond. I sent him directly to Sifu Redmonds website first. Learn to read & comprehend please.

I understand what you did. In light of the history, it smacked of what has occurred there in the past. If you truly didn't mean to divert him away from Sifu Redmond, I owe and extend an apology to you. But if you did, I thought it was curiously consistent with past practices there, and therefore was offensive.

Now pay attention to the following:

I DO NOT TRAIN WITH SIFU/GURO MALGERI!!! 
What the heck do I care who this cat trains with? .

Also, if I wanted to divert him I could have sent him to any one of many qualified Wing Chun ( and its varients ) instructors in S.E. Michigan.

A different set of circumstances. They both teach out of the same gym, and one could easily be looking for one but find another. True?


And exactly what research are you babbling about?
Do you train with Sifu Redmond by the way? Cause I'd be more than willing to discuss this with you in person, as I will be soon training at Chris's school in the Silat classes. If you do, I'll be sure to ask for you by name...no animosity or challenges B.S. just seeing if we can come to an understanding, if you will...

Again, all comments are my own & should not reflect on either Mr. Malgeri & his school nor is any offense directed at nor should be inferred towards Mr. Redmond.

No, I don't train with Sifu anymore, due to time constraints. But I did for quite a while, and I think he is a masterful instructor with a ton of knowledge who has a terrific way with people. I appreciate your offer to meet, and if I ever find myself in that place again, I'll look you up. 

M
See ya
Rob

I'm Baaack!!!![/QUOTE]


----------



## Toasty (Sep 21, 2004)

OK. last question (or 2) then I am done with this inane conversation.

but first: when I posted that first reply it was like 7 MONTHS AGO... I had no desire to train there until about 2 weeks ago, so again I say: Why would I care where this cat trains? You didnt even come back to re-post for almost 6 months, some help you are. 

Now here is my question: What does "the previous reader failed to get enough information before he replied" mean?  Is this directed at me and if so I ask again what the heck does that mean? :idunno: 

And you still didn't answer my question regarding "you see, we did our research"... what the heck does that mean. :idunno: 

Trying to confuse issues with psuedo-intellectual linguistics is the refuge if the semi-educated so uh, just cut it out dude.  {sarcasm}

anyway, i wish you well & hope you answer these questions in a more timely manner
Thanks
Rob


----------



## TallAdam85 (Sep 24, 2004)

he is a good guy


----------



## Wing_Chun_Bob (Nov 2, 2004)

Train with Sifu Jim Clark, hes a very honest Sifu, very down to earth, his one problem is he is a perfectionist, but that can be a good thing, His kwoon is in Monroe Michigan. So if hes somewhat local to you, I highly recommend him.


----------



## Bill C (Nov 14, 2004)

Hey Rob,

I read about your training in Michigan.  I live in Eastpointe and know someone who trains with Sifu Redmond.  

How is your training going with Sifu Malgeri?  How are you enjoying the silat classes, and also, do you know if he (or anyone) offers Brazilian Ju Jitsu????


Bill C


----------



## Toasty (Nov 15, 2004)

Hi Bill,
Unfortunately I had some things come up that have precluded me from training there as yet.  (

I hope to start at the beginning of the year (cant believe that this one is almost over).

Yes, Chris teaches BJJ as well - as a matter of fact they just had a weekend seminar with his instructors who were in town this past Sat. & Sun.

Check out his website at www.jkdgym.com.


see ya'
Rob


----------



## Shu2jack (Nov 28, 2004)

> Also, if I wanted to divert him I could have sent him to any one of many qualified Wing Chun ( and its varients ) instructors in S.E. Michigan.


I have been looking to try out Wing Chun and want to find a knowledgable and practical instructor. I was considering Mr. Redmond, but it is an hour drive. Would you mind sharing who the other qualified Wing Chun instructors in MI would be? I live about 20 minutes south of Ann Arbor, so if you could direct me to any schools in the area I would be grateful.


----------



## TallAdam85 (Nov 28, 2004)

well since he has been teaching at my school i got to know him he is a great  guy and very smart when it comes to teaching wing chun an hour is not that bad for what u will be learning tomoro he has class at 6 on 11380 kaltz warren mi 48089


----------



## still learning (Nov 28, 2004)

Hello, It is nice to have a teacher with his years of experience in the martial arts. It must be interesting to learn about the many places he train at, and what there were like. Any student will benfit from his experiences....luckly..and Aloha


----------



## Toasty (Nov 29, 2004)

Shu2Jack,
Unfortunately all the other guys I am familiar with are farther north/n.east from where Mr. Redmond is which puts them even farther from you.

An hour drive isn't too bad if you want this particular style, so Mr. Redmond might be your best route.

If you want to check out a derivative of Wing Chun called Wing Chun Do devised by James DeMile from his studies with Bruce Lee in Seattle as well as other Wing Chun guys...check out Mr. Rocco Ambrose at the Ambrose Academy (you can do a google search as well), he is in the Dearborn area, so that might be closer for you by about 20 minutes anyway.

*****see, I am not "diverting" anyone!!!  he specfically asked about OTHER instructors****

LOL
Rob


----------



## Shu2jack (Dec 2, 2004)

Thanks Toasty! I think I will go with Mr. Redmond as soon as my schedule clears up in Janurary.


----------



## Seigi (Dec 3, 2004)

I just did a seminar with Sifu Redmond & was HIGHLY impressed with his knowledge & ablilities. I was also very impressed with his attention to detail & would recommend him to EVERYONE who has the chance to train with him!!!

Contact # (586) 756-1536 GOOD-LUCK!!!

Peace, :whip: 
Seigi


----------

